# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  college baseball. getting bigger is a MUST!

## JCollege_Catcher

im 19 years old and ive been lifting for 5 years. im very dedicated to my workouts. im a catcher at a junior college and im 5"8 and weigh around 158. i NEED to gain 10 to 15 pounds but i want it to be lean muscle mass. i will do whatever it takes to get bigger. please help me out guys.

----------


## Anaval

even for an athlete that's pretty light imo especially for someone who is as dedicated as you say you are. what's your training schedule like? what's the diet like? how often are you practicing/playing? guaranteed you aren't eating enough/right.

----------


## spiketannin

> im 19 years old and ive been lifting for 5 years. im very dedicated to my workouts. im a catcher at a junior college and im 5"8 and weigh around 158. i NEED to gain 10 to 15 pounds but i want it to be lean muscle mass. i will do whatever it takes to get bigger. please help me out guys.


wow you must have alot of natural talent makin a college roster with those stats. talk to your coach he wll point you in the right direction, i seen it all the time in college.

----------


## MHouse

Give it time, you're still growing and you're going to fill out. I was a Div. 1 college catcher. When I graduated high school, I was 6'0" 155. I received a scholarship but was redshirted my freshman year. When I graduated I filled out to 187 lbs. I did get with a nutritionist to put the right fuel in my body, and I hit the weight room hard, real hard. Not only was I doing the mandatory 5:30 am team workouts (which I felt I didn't get much out of), but a teammate and I were in the weight room every night that we didn't have a game, especially during fall. Find a teammate who has the same desire as you. It's so much easier to stay motivated if you have someone else with you. Put the time in and be patient. Your body is still maturing.

----------


## V-ROID

Are you eating 300-400 grams of clean protein every day?

----------


## JCollege_Catcher

my stats are extremely good. im ranked in the top 10 for batting average and on base percentage in Maryland Juco. but thts not the point, i want to appear bigger so im not judged on my looks and i could use more distance on my hitting. My workout plan is your normal plan:
Monday- Legs and Abs
Tuesday- Chest and Tris, abs
Thursday- Shoulders and Traps, abs
Friday- Back nd Lats, abs
I believe it is my mel plan that is holding me back. Im having trouble taking in enough protein and carbs. My daily meal plan is something likes this:
9:00 A.M- ham and cheese bagel, 2 eggs
10:30 - PB sadwhich, bannana
12:30- Usually a chicken salad or chicken sandwhich (hard to find something good in the cafe)
3:00- PB sandwhich
6:00- Protein shake after gym
7:00- Home cooked dinner (chicken or beef, veggies and salad)
10:00- PB sandwhich and protein shake
LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GUYS THINK!

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

When they said stats they were talking about you body composition stats, ie. height, weight, BF%. LOL. 

Your diet is definitely what's holding you back. Start a thread in the nutrition section, there's lots of guys who really know their stuff in there who'll help you put together a good plan.

----------


## JCollege_Catcher

o well lol i thaught he meant by stats like average and everything.. i will try the nutrition section. the only thing is i live at home but my college is 20 minutes away. so i have to try and make all my snacks and take them with me. and im a very active person so i am always burning calories. but thanks!

----------


## zaggahamma

Good luck bro
U got a few years of growing so dont sweat it
Sound like your dedicated and giving it your all
Wish I had that discipline u sound like and the info that's around these days
Keep bustin your tail
Le the guys help u in the nutrition section
Wish u the best
Welcome, btw

----------

